# pics of archery stuuf



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

heres the newest one check the first one and yes i spelt stuff wrong


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

having issues
link http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1012520


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Alot of pics of my stuff is up under the "build along" section in the trad section, but here's a few. My sinew backed white oak hunting bow (80# @ 29", 65" long), a hickory bow I made- from tree to shooting selfbow- in a month and a half (was about 81# @ 29", I backed it with sinew and it's curing right now), one of my newer home made broadheads- this one is a bit heavy, but the quality is better than what I've done in the past, and a tarantula small game point- wicked, isn't it?


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

did you make that small game head?


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sorta. It's a store-bought plastic blunt over a casing for weight, and with the flutes cut in for better impact points.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

me and my black beauty


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> me and my black beauty


My word- now that is excellent form! I've seen alot of bows fall forward a bit, but that's jsut neat Do you EVER have torqueing issues?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

kegan said:


> My word- now that is excellent form! I've seen alot of bows fall forward a bit, but that's jsut neat Do you EVER have torqueing issues?


When I shoot I always let the end of my stab hit my leg. It just naturally does that. It is pretty hard to torque when it is a surprise release. Thank you BT!


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

Ya no kidding. Obviously she knows what she is doing...team usa ha...I just about bought the same bow.


----------



## Southern Boy (Sep 4, 2008)

yeah PP (inside Joke) is a great shooter and can sure woop my aSS on a fita round


----------



## WV hoyt shooter (Feb 10, 2006)

WOW i'm definately gonna have to get back into shootin tournaments again especially if the girls that shoot look like that lol but she does have great form


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Few archery pics from the years past.....................


----------



## s4 shooter (Aug 15, 2008)

me and the S4


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Here is me after the recent 3d and paper shoot for ffa. I took the paper shoot, so I was told, but I didn't really try. I had my big fat indoor arrows and had to shoot a one spot. 

I might have placed in 3d, but I haven't heard yet. After the shoot my friends and I went back and took the shots that were fun. I lost one arrow at a 100yd shot on a standing bear target. I missed be a couple inches to the left and stuck an arrow into a swamp


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> me and my black beauty


Wish my sentinel looked like that:zip:


----------



## MrSinister (Jan 23, 2003)

im in the wrong user name but here is another


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

okay that was me that posted above sorry here is some more


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

one more


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> me and my black beauty


How does the bow hold with that stabilizer?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

well i know im not her but she is set up perfectly for how she drops the top of the bow down. the reason is she has all the weight on the end of her stabilizer so it would be front heavy and give the drop she needs if u had back stabs or small one in front it wouldn't work right.
i tried to do that form of shot process and it is hard to shoot successfully or at least for me


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

Cody i notice your in Michigan you should check out monster bows here 
http://www.monsterbows.com/ they make the lever-limb bows that use no cams just strings limbs and metal riser 
here is a pick if u haven't seen them.
they are some of the smoothest bows around and get up to 90% letoff and more


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

i have found that with my postens that I used to have that they would fall forward after the shot, but not enough for me to drop the bow


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

N7709K said:


> i have found that with my postens that I used to have that they would fall forward after the shot, but not enough for me to drop the bow


not to be dissing her bow in any way but the new bowtechs seem to be a little top heavy such as the sentinel and captain so that could help her even more on the rotation of the bow as well. but main thing just try and let it slope in ur hand that way as if it were falling on its face maybe that will help.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

here is some bow fishin pic from a friend on another forum


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Mach12 said:


> well i know im not her but she is set up perfectly for how she drops the top of the bow down. the reason is she has all the weight on the end of her stabilizer so it would be front heavy and give the drop she needs if u had back stabs or small one in front it wouldn't work right.
> i tried to do that form of shot process and it is hard to shoot successfully or at least for me


That is interesting. I know a bunch of people who let the bow roll forward when they shoot, including me. It doesn't seem difficult to shoot like that. On the contrary, it is actually easier. I believe that if you watch the pros, almost all recurve shooters do it, and most compouders do it as well.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

mine falls forward some, but I stop it before it hits my leg. seems to work for me


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Sighting In said:


> That is interesting. I know a bunch of people who let the bow roll forward when they shoot, including me. It doesn't seem difficult to shoot like that. On the contrary, it is actually easier. I believe that if you watch the pros, almost all recurve shooters do it, and most compouders do it as well.


I even noticed the top limb want to fall forward when I shoot my selfbows. I beleive that a proper grip causes the top limb to go forward.


----------



## cody roiter (Jan 31, 2005)

Mach12 said:


> Cody i notice your in Michigan you should check out monster bows here
> http://www.monsterbows.com/ they make the lever-limb bows that use no cams just strings limbs and metal riser
> here is a pick if u haven't seen them.
> they are some of the smoothest bows around and get up to 90% letoff and more


 Hey man. I have shot many monster bows in the past.. Mike that owns monter bows share space with a friend who makes custom longbow in the same shop.... there not bad bows at all.. They can just do about anything u want I mean a custom riser color and or put a photo on the riser.... 

How many do u own ?.

Best,

Cody


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

my dad owns a phoenix and he has owned 2 of there early work. as for me i shoot the original design that they used to make the phoenix it is the firebrand discovery but i have owned many oneida bows to me they are alll great and mike and mikie are great guys and they have some amazing bows.
here is a pick of wat they used to start there designs.
the pic of the bow with the stab is mine


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Mach12 said:


> my dad owns a phoenix and he has owned 2 of there early work. as for me i shoot the original design that they used to make the phoenix it is the firebrand discovery but i have owned many oneida bows to me they are alll great and mike and mikie are great guys and they have some amazing bows.
> here is a pick of wat they used to start there designs.
> the pic of the bow with the stab is mine


how fast does that shoot? And ive never really undesrtood bows like that, What does this design have over regular compounds?


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

countryboy173 said:


> how fast does that shoot? And ive never really undesrtood bows like that, What does this design have over regular compounds?


depends the phoenix shoots 300-305 8in brace
dragon i think is the same or more
but there is oneida 
stealth is 315 7in brace
black eagle 310 7in brace
the advantages they have is they are the smoothest bow on the market they can go all the way up to 90% let off and more but i dont recomend going over 90%. they are great bows but if ur a speed freak they may not be for u.
i usually pull 60 on regular wheel bows but the leverlimb bows i can pull 70 easy.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

they are also in my opinion much more stable


----------



## faithrz313 (Jun 18, 2009)

i do not have pics yet but my bow is pink and white. it sooooooo cool


----------



## x-force hunter (Apr 10, 2009)




----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

Here's my bow with my hunting setup. I will probably get a different stabilizer before season though..
Extreme sight
Limbdriver rest
Super Stix stabilizer
Mathews stock grip, I figured the metal shrewd would be too cold.
Gold Tip arrows
Mathews Arrow Web quiver
Stan SX2 release


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

*Here's mine*

couple pics
its and old bow but it still shoots faster than my dads mathews
He still shoots a 1999 feather-max
but both bows kill deer


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice bows guys keep postin up those sweet rigs down animals anything with archery


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

the ol feather max...great bow....I wish I still had my on MQ1..that was just a all round great back up bow...


----------



## lightsspeed (Jan 22, 2007)

This my little girl shooting her pink PSE Chaos


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

yea mikie ive owned those mq1's and they are defiantly a killer.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

here are some more bows that have been rebuilt by area 5150


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

my micro midas 3 with old sight


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

wow she has all the bells ans whistles


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

I must say it is a good bow for the money if your just starting.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

come on guys i know theirs more pics of bow archery stuff out there than this. heck post up pics of ur vehicles anything u want


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

here are a few more levers. or eye candy


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Give me a couple days and I'll be able to post a few pictures of some new gear.


----------



## gunner77 (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's a 09' cheetah package. i have to say these are good bows.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

My first set of aluminum arrows and some points to go with them.

Should have some pics of new bows soon.


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

nice broadheads kegan and here is a pic of the deer antlers i found in the creek bed last year while goin out to hunt they were almost toast when i found them so i cleaned them up got it dried and wala nice rack with skull. i cant believe i found it because i just saw the skull no antlers said hmm went to get it and pulled it and there was 10 points i bout crapped my pants right there. another week and they would have been gone cuz lots of floods started coming in


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks. Nice old buck. Looks like someone knew how to avoid hunters:lol:!


----------



## 4hArcher (Oct 9, 2009)

My bow Micro Midas 3.








One of my rounds.
[


----------



## Mach12 (Apr 3, 2007)

wow lots of micros out there and kegan yes that deer lived a very long time by his teeth you could tell he had a few years on him as well as antlers


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

4hArcher said:


> My bow Micro Midas 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Micro Midas is a great little starter bow. I have a few friends who have/had one, and it seams to work great for them!


----------



## hoythunterMI (Sep 24, 2009)

I love this bow


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

4hArcher said:


> My bow Micro Midas 3.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love mine! 
How far is that group from?


----------



## countryboy173 (Jul 18, 2008)

10gblevins02 said:


>


A rather dangerous angle lol, but thats a cool pic


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

countryboy173 said:


> A rather dangerous angle lol, but thats a cool pic


 it would seem dangerous but no one one was actually holdin the camera it was on a tripod and i used a timer


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

10gblevins02 said:


>


atta boy. shootin an alpine. i shoot the ventura for hunting and the pro comp for 3d. i shoot for them.


----------



## 10gblevins02 (Oct 4, 2009)

master hunter said:


> atta boy. shootin an alpine. i shoot the ventura for hunting and the pro comp for 3d. i shoot for them.


yeah its a decent bow....pretty good considering its price....my next bow is probaly gonna get is a hoyt alphamax but im probally buying an alpine denali target bow off a guy i kno as well....ive never shot competion but i really want to


----------



## corpralbarn (Jan 21, 2009)

Newer pic of my bow ready to go shoot.

http://i138.photobucket.com/albums/q260/corpralbarn/020.jpg


----------

